# "TITLE" didn't Edit...only when open listing



## Scott C (Jul 13, 2005)

Only when opening listing....do you find that the "title" of listing changed.....but the Original "TITLE" didn't change...on the Main Listing Page
...can i Delete and start over....
because the Unit Size is wrong


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 13, 2005)

Repeating what I said in reply to your email for the benefit of others reading this:



> The title of the thread is taken from the subject line of the first post.  If your post is the first one in the thread, I think you can edit the post, update the subject line, and the subject as shown in the overall thread list should change as well.
> 
> Note that if you return to the forum thread list via your browser's back button, or if you go to a separate copy of the forum thread list in another tab or window, you may need to refresh the page display in order to see the change.


NOTE: I've just been through the bbs configuration options, and it was set to only allow you to update the thread title within the first 5 minutes after posting the initial message.  There is no option to give unlimited time on this, but it has now been reset to 1440 minutes (24 hours).  If you need to have a thread title changed after your 24 hours have passed, please email your request via the Contact BBS Admin link at the bottom of the page.

Moving this from the TUG General forum to the TUG BBS forum, as this topic is specific to the bbs.


----------

